# Tempt your Fate bad fates



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Here are the ones I'm using this year, most of them are from the boards though.. Good luck!


Hold hands for 15 seconds with the next person who talks to you. (Provide no explanation!)

Respond "that's what she said" to anything that is said to you for the next 10 minutes.

Ask each person in the room if there is anything you can get for them.

Pretend you really are whatever it is you came dressed as for the next half hour. (No explanation!)

Jump in a random conversation by saying, “Excuse me? Do you have any Grey Poupon?”

Walk up to someone as if you are about to say something to them, but instead, just take their drink (or treat) and walk away. (No explanation!)

Strut around the room and cluck like a chicken (and don’t forget to flap your wings).

Get everyone’s attention and sing the Barney song.

You need to be mummified. (Ask for details..)

Blow in someone’s ear that you don’t know very well. (No explanation!)

You become a cat for the next 10 minutes. Do not explain if asked about your behavior.

Do the limbo by yourself.. without a limbo stick.

Do not talk for 10 minutes. Do not explain if anyone asks.

Get at least 5 people’s attention and do an interpretive hula dance - with no music - for 1 minute.

Act like a rodeo cowboy for 1 minute. Make sure you yell "yeehaw" a lot.

Get at least 5 people’s attention and do a Halloween rap. Right. Now.

Attempt to bite the neck of the person closest to you.

Hitch a piggyback ride on someone, or get someone to hitch a piggyback ride on you.

Pick any inanimate object near you and try out your cheesiest pick-up line.

Find someone you don’t know and stare them in the eyes for 30 seconds (no talking or explaining!)

For the next 5 minutes, scream random words while talking.

Moonwalk across the room.

Repeat everything that is said to you for the next 5 minutes.

You develop a hunchback and one short leg for the next 5 minutes.

Select two people and accept a Truth-Or-Dare from each of them.

Be a mime in a box until someone lets you out.

When talking to people ask "is that your final answer?” before responding. (Only for the next 10 minutes!)

Scare the next person coming down (or going up) the stairs. If they scream, you’ve done your job.

You’ve forgotten everyone’s names! Anyone that talks to you, call them by the name of “Brunhilda.”

Convince at least three people to go outside with you and look at the moon. (Do not tell them it’s for this game!)


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Look up "Minute to Win It" party game ideas, too. They're great to use for bad fates.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you have a theme you are going with? That could help the juices. Have anything about speaking in pig Latin, speaking in 3rd person, hopping on one foot, being sent to a corner, trying to get someone to say a word like "bubble" in normal conversation, following someone around the party, staring off to a random spot on the wall or ceiling until someone does it with you...that's all I got off the top of my head right now.


----------

